# Bowel problems during the wait......



## teenasparkle (Jun 5, 2006)

Don't plan to give any details but has anyone else had any stomachy problems? 

I have loads of endo on my bowel but ever since I've been on Zita Wests probiotic malarky its been ok. Everythings gone a bit sluggish since the transfer. 

Cyclogests been going in the back but it did the 2 times before and I didn't have this...........

anyone else?

Tina x


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Teena, 
Hi again,
I know what you are going through as I had it at my last IVF . Those cyclogests are horrible. I could not sit at the end, as my bowels and abdomen were very swollen and my bottom was sore. I even had a bout of colitis. all went away within 2 weeks of stopping the cyclogest, so whatever you have at the moment due to the pessaries, rest assure it is temporary.
The doc at the time advised me to change for the front entrance , it made a little bit of difference but as I was already swollen it was not a dramatic change. it is very messy at thefront though. This time , my second IVF this is why I changed for gestone the dreadful intra muscular injection. I had none of the side effects of cyclogest. I had other problems as you know but not due to the gestone. 
They say that gestone and cyclogest are the same in terms of results, but they advised me to try gestone because of my reaction to cyclogest. However I personnally find gestone is stronger and maybe it is why I had the begining of implantation instead of none , although it did not stay , but my infertility problem is adenomyosis and therefore implantation problems. 
Maybe you can swap for the injections? I know that my clinic said that if the gestones were becoming too much ( too painful) I could switch to cyclogest again ( no thanks!).
Otherwise, last time I did find that watching my diet helped to have normal bowel movements such as no wheat if possible , and otherwise brown pasta and brown rice better than the white version ( just during the cyclogest episode, otherwise I can eat anything ), nothing that would be difficult to digest or that I know personnally makes my tummy a bit bloated, no carbonated water, and one peppermint tea a day. lots of water, and anything that helps the liver get rid of toxin and make it happy, and anything that helps get rid of air in your bowels, as it is the main culprit in giving pain in bowels when on cyclogest: I ate lots of fresh grapefruit, one a day, and if you can find some papaya , itis good too. 
Sorry you are experiencing those side effects.
Future Mummy


----------



## teenasparkle (Jun 5, 2006)

As ever FM, thank you! Not sure if it is the cyclogest though - have been having wheat everyday and I think you might be right there as it crossed my mind. Only got till wednesday but not feeling very hopeful today dispite the good odds. Felt a bit faint yesterday and last time I had that. You can't help but compare symptoms............

Hope things are getting easier hun. Thinking of you.
Tx


----------



## Little Roo (Feb 17, 2007)

Hi 

I've had an upset stomach for about a week or so now.  I'm not sore or bloated, but just have a dodgy tummy (don't want to go into tmi). 

I have quite a crampy tummy and was hoping it was a sign of implantation, but thinking about it, it is probably due to the cyclogests - as one of the side effects can be an upset stomach.

I'm due to test on Wednesday too - let's hope we both get a great result!  

Stay positive!

xx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Tina,

I haven't been since I started the cyclogest on Thursday, just got lots and lots of wind (sorry TMI   )

Am assuming it's the cyclogest, although I'm using mine in the front.

Hope things settle down for both of us soon  

Maz x


----------



## Macmillan (Dec 26, 2006)

Tina

Have been horribly constipated ever since ET and starting cyclogest (and have another 5 weeks of it left...)

Been eating prunes, lots of veggies and drinking lots & lots of water.  Good brisk walk with dog works wonders  

Using cyclogest via the front door as bum too sore (sorry TMI  )

Good luck, hope you get a BFP

Bec  xx


----------



## georges paws (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Tina and all

have not posted for a while due to BFN a few weeks ago and also having an arm op last Monday, but i can relate to your pain, when i had my IUI last time, within a few hours i was in agony, went to the clinic after 3 days as i could not stick the pain, and they said nothing, buy the 4 day i rang NHS direct and a doctor rang me and told me to take Resolve yep the hangover powders, he told me that he did not know if this would effect my treatment, but he was very doubtful it would, within 1/2 an hour of taking one, i was pain free, its awful, the clinic don't tell you what can happen while taking those suppositories, but i was in agony, i thought, that something awful was happening, all the best, but please check with your clinic before taking anything, i hope you have better luck than i did


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

Just a thought, ask if your clinic gave you Voltarol suppository after EC (painkiller) I had it on my first EC and was in agony for 10 days or so after. Apparently it slows the bowel down and can cause pain. 

Good Luck


L xxxx


----------



## teenasparkle (Jun 5, 2006)

You are a genius!!!! Yes they did!!! oddly enough bowels seem to be back to normal today!! Thank you!!!

Roo, do you plan to test early tomorrow? I think I will just because my husbands off and want to do it when I can be with him. Good luck to you!


----------



## Little Roo (Feb 17, 2007)

Good luck for tomorrow when you test hunnie!

No doubt I'll be testing early as I wont be able to sleep LOL!  My dh is going to work from home tomorrow so we can spend the day together (whatever the outcome).  

How are you feeling?  I'm really excited but also petrified!  I just want this to have worked so badly.

Good luck, let me know how you get on

xxx


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

Aha.............yeah voltarol is nasty stuff, didnt agree with me at all. Glad to have helped, make sure they dont give to you again!

Good Luck

L xxxx


----------

